# Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfterhalterungen



## dobermann3887 (31. Dezember 2012)

*Suche für den Scythe Mugen 2 Lüfterhalterungen*

Moin,

ich suche für den Scythe mugen 2 die Halterungen, so dünne Metallstäbe.  
2 Stück. 
Habe scythe geschrieben aber ohne Rechnung etc. kommt von denen nichts... Weiß ich wo ich meinen nächsten Kühler nicht kaufe...


Porto übernehme ich natürlich.

Liebe Grüße und guten Rutsch


----------

